# My first milk soap...with a cocoa line!



## saltydog (Sep 20, 2011)

Got this off of Amanda's blog: http://www.lovinsoap.com/2011/01/creamy ... cess-soap/
I find CP to be quite a challenge, I am thrilled that this came out well! Lemongrass & Orange fo  AND a cocoa line...this is major for me, we won't mention the air-bubbles, lol
Do you think i should stamp it?






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dieSpinne (Sep 20, 2011)

It's beautiful soap as is...
Don't you think stamping it is gilding the lily a little?


----------



## AmyW (Sep 20, 2011)

That turned out perfect! Love the colors and with the line I think a stamp would take away from it more than add to it.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you, both, for your responses. 
Yes, I agree with you about the stamp, just wanted another opinion.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice color!


----------



## judymoody (Sep 20, 2011)

Great job!

It's lovely as is.


----------



## trishwosere (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful soap and what a gorgeous nice straight cocoa line...loving' it


----------



## Fullamoon (Sep 20, 2011)

How did you make the thin cocoa line? Did you just sprinkle a layer of cocoa from a Hershey's unsweetened cocoa container? It looks wonderful and I would like to try it!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful job, so straight, well done. Stamp one bit and show.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful! It looks like a sunrise and the color is perfect for Lemongrass & Orange. 

Do you mind if I ask where you got the FO? It sounds like one I'd love.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks, all, for looking and your comments!


			
				Fullamoon said:
			
		

> How did you make the thin cocoa line? Did you just sprinkle a layer of cocoa from a Hershey's unsweetened cocoa container? It looks wonderful and I would like to try it!



Yes, to my surprise, it's that easy. I put about a teaspoon full in a strainer to sift it on lightly, you don't want to cover the soap completely, as to avoid the layers separating. (got this off Amanda's blog, too   )



			
				trishwosere said:
			
		

> Beautiful soap and what a gorgeous nice straight cocoa line...loving' it



Actually, I would have preferred it to be uneven, but I haven't figured out how to do that, lol.



			
				Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> Beautiful job, so straight, well done. Stamp one bit and show.



Maybe I will  :wink: 



			
				Hazel said:
			
		

> Do you mind if I ask where you got the FO? It sounds like one I'd love.



Not at all, Hazel, but I just mixed some Peak Lemongrass with some SOS Orange.


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 20, 2011)

The first thing I thought of was "what a soothing warm looking soap", I would probably feel so relaxed in the shower using it i'd fall asleep, its funny how different soap triggers the emotions. I would be interested in seeing what it would look like stamped, it may depend on the stamp design too, either way you did a beautiful job.

It reminds me of a sun ready to burst up onto the horizon, do you have a name for it yet Salty?


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahh shucks! You tease...got me all excited. I thought there was an actual lemongrass & orange FO.   

Thanks for answering.


----------



## saltydog (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you, Pretty n Plain, that's a very nice description! I don't usually name my soaps, though. What would you name it?   

Hazel, someone SHOULD make a Lemongrass and Orange fo, they smell nice together.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2011)

Maybe they haven't made it as a FO because they figure no one could be _*that *_lazy.


----------



## BrittanyJRW (Sep 20, 2011)

These are gorgeous! Looks like a sunset!


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 20, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> Thank you, Pretty n Plain, that's a very nice description! I don't usually name my soaps, though. What would you name it?



Salty, I would name it either "Horizon Summer" or "Citrus Sunrise" I keep coming back to it, it looks so relaxing.


----------



## Fullamoon (Sep 20, 2011)

Salty thank you! I am so excited to try it!


----------



## Relle (Sep 21, 2011)

Lurv your soap and such a straight line - mmm, add that to my list.

The yellow is obviously the carrot, did you put an orange colour in it as well.


----------



## kbuska (Sep 21, 2011)

very nice  I really like the creamy carrot bar.  How did you get the line to stay.? At what trace did you pour.


----------



## KylieO (Sep 21, 2011)

so cool SD, just love it, perfect job


----------



## Dragonkaz (Sep 21, 2011)

Gorgeous soap!  Love the colours and the smell sounds divine!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 21, 2011)

Pretty n Plain said:
			
		

> Salty, I would name it either "Horizon Summer" or "Citrus Sunrise" I keep coming back to it, it looks so relaxing.



Those names are beautiful, makes the soap look even prettier!



			
				Fullamoon said:
			
		

> Salty thank you! I am so excited to try it!



No problem, thank AmandaG   



			
				Relle9 said:
			
		

> Lurv your soap and such a straight line - mmm, add that to my list.
> 
> The yellow is obviously the carrot, did you put an orange colour in it as well.



Thank you, Relle! Yes, I used a little BB Orange mica.



			
				kbuska said:
			
		

> very nice  I really like the creamy carrot bar.  How did you get the line to stay.? At what trace did you pour.



Ken I can't wait to try it. Really curious to see what the half n half does for the feel of it. Plus I love anything Pumpkin or Carrot.
The bottom was a custard-y consistancy when I poured the top. First, I tested it out by spooning some on to make sure it didn't sink through my cocoa line.

Thanks for the nice responses, all


----------



## Bama (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks great. I do have a question. I have never tried Cocoa in soap so how does it do when you use it. Do your hands turn chocolate or no coloration from the chocolate.?


----------



## saltydog (Sep 22, 2011)

Bama said:
			
		

> Looks great. I do have a question. I have never tried Cocoa in soap so how does it do when you use it. Do your hands turn chocolate or no coloration from the chocolate.?[/quote
> 
> Good question, I'd like to know the answer to this myself!


----------



## Elly (Sep 22, 2011)

Lovely looking soap  :wink:


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow awesome soap looks like your an oldhand at the line thing!!!!!


----------



## Pretty n Plain (Sep 23, 2011)

Bama said:
			
		

> Looks great. I do have a question. I have never tried Cocoa in soap so how does it do when you use it. Do your hands turn chocolate or no coloration from the chocolate.?



Bama, I found from a couple of batches we've made up that yes the suds come out brown, Our Choccolita has about 2 tablespoons of cocoa powder in it and the suds and soap residue are both brown but not enough to be an issue as it's not dark.


----------



## dOttY (Sep 24, 2011)

Salty's "Sunrise Synergy"  

I adore the colouring!  What a lovely wake me up soap


----------



## saltydog (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!
Bama, had to try the soap this morning, (I'm not very patient with the curing thing) ..no running of cocoa or brown lather here.
I guess with just the line its much less and not the same as if its dispersed in the whole soap?


----------



## Scentapy (Sep 24, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bama (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info on washing with your line soap. I am hopeful mine will be the same. Thanks for the inspiration for doing my Apple jack peel.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Sep 27, 2011)

Very creamy and beautiful!  Great job!


----------



## ewenique (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful, creamy yellow!  Good job with the cocoa line.  I haven't tried that yet...


----------



## agriffin (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh I just saw this!  It's beautiful!!!!  You did a great job!


----------



## saltydog (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you!!!


----------

